# Tourist Visa



## Bob Richards (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi Everyone
Frist I live in the USA in Boston Area. Been searching the net looking for the tourist visa form and can't find it. Is.something I can do when I am there well be there on Oct 25 going to stay the full 30 days but want to extend that for as long as I can. Thanks for all your help in the pass
Bob Richards

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Expat Forum


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Bob Richards said:


> Hi Everyone
> Frist I live in the USA in Boston Area. Been searching the net looking for the tourist visa form and can't find it. Is.something I can do when I am there well be there on Oct 25 going to stay the full 30 days but want to extend that for as long as I can. Thanks for all your help in the pass
> Bob Richards
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM696 using Expat Forum


The tourist visa extension form is here:

The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - Downloads


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

You can get the visa extension at the Philippine embassy in the USA. I never did that because of the time it took to get to San Francisco and the expensive parking. It is easier and faster and cheaper for me and maybe you to get it in the Philippines. In the past I use a travel agency in the Philippines. Dropped my passport off in the morning and picked it up later the same day, cost my 300 pesos for the service. I have been told one can also get it when arriving at the Philippine airport but I never tried that, too tired after a long flight!


----------

